

Ask HN: Do you think we have a good idea? - quizbiz
http://speakerdeck.com/u/nirlevy/p/the-campus-bubble-model
We're live at Emory University and plan to launch our redesign based on a strategic pivot at the end of winter break.
======
dcpdx
As a former employee of a startup targeting college students, I can say based
on experience that students just don't care about this stuff. Good luck
though!

~~~
quizbiz
Thanks! We're definitely feeling a bit of that. We think there's a magic point
where we balance highly relavent social events, displays deals, and displaying
content made by student orgs.

